# Run + Cycle Yas Marina Circuit



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Just a heads up really, someone told me about this the other week but I've never heard it mentioned anywhere before. I went last night on the way home from work and it was great fun, it's quite popular, mainly with cyclists but not crowded or anything.

Basically you can run or cycle the Yas Marina F1 circuit some tuesdays for free. Check the facebook group for updates 

Last Event:


> Please be advised that the free cycling will be on at Yas Marina Circuit again this week. The event is open to all levels of cycling ability and guests can access the circuit by taking the Yas West Exit and entering through Gate 6 (please see the map attached as the event picture),
> 
> Remember that all participents are required to sign a waiver before participating and that HELMETS ARE COMPULSORY.
> 
> These events are run subject to free space in the YMC events calendar and may change at short notice so please check back here for any changes before leaving for the circuit.


Hamish


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

It's on again next Tuesday  Yas Marina Circuit Cycling and Running | Facebook


----------

